# Looks promising



## richyboa72 (Feb 7, 2019)

Three weeks ago I paired my Hypo red Pastel het albino with my motley het albino and with on ten mins of being in there he was locked on





Then the last three days deffo seems like she’s ovulating, be nice to get some albino or sunglow motley’s from them and even some nice red Pastel motley’s too












Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## motman440 (Feb 8, 2019)

I've been hook on ball pythons the last few months. Amazing variations they found


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 8, 2019)

motman440 said:


> I've been hook on ball pythons the last few months. Amazing variations they found


These are boas


----------



## Honeyknives (Aug 10, 2019)

_So pretttyyyy _


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 10, 2019)

Honeyknives said:


> _So pretttyyyy _


Thanks 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 11, 2019)

They're so cool. They have live young yeah?
[doublepost=1568175533,1568175328][/doublepost]never mind just saw your other photos.


----------

